# Wheel Horse PTO problem



## curley4270

OK new problem here. I have an older (1988) Wheel Horse 211-5 with an 11 hp Briggs I/C motor . It seems to run fine but when you go to engage the PTO it stalls out. What is going on ? Any ideas ????? Thanks again


----------



## bbnissan

Have you checked all your belts and pulleys to make sure everything is moving freely? You could have something jamming up the blades, belts, or pulleys which is acting as a brake when you engage the PTO.


----------



## curley4270

everything seems to be free in that reguard. What next ???


----------



## bugman

still sounds like a stuck pulley. and sometimes the bracket may be off and stick the belt. but very rarely it will bend that out.


----------



## curley4270

ok check it out soon thanks


----------



## shortlid

*Same prob. ALMOST!*

I have a '90 Wheelhorse 416-8 with a 16 hp. Kohler splash lube, single. I can't get it to go past 2/3 throdle without the choke half out or it pops and misses. If i engage the PTO for the 3-blade, 48in. deck it stalls. You should be able to turn the belt by hand WITH THE ENGINE OFF, and see if everything is moving freely?? :dude:


----------



## curley4270

finially got back to it today . Everything seems to be free . Maybe I am missing something ???


----------



## bugman

well, still make sure the pulleys are really free. spin with no resistance. make sure the belt is not on too tight. and make sure it isn't caught or rubbing on anything when engaged. other then that make sure the engine is running at the set rpm... and that you don't try it in heavy grass. make sure the blades as well are able to spin properly, they should keep spinning pretty good after you give em a good fling around.


----------



## curley4270

it is an electric PTO maybe I forgot to mention . Would that make a difference in what to look for ???


----------



## bugman

well..... yeah that could be that its worn out, or its sticking, or its not on right, but then again i don't mess with em that much.


----------



## scrench

curley4270 said:


> OK new problem here. I have an older (1988) Wheel Horse 211-5 with an 11 hp Briggs I/C motor . It seems to run fine but when you go to engage the PTO it stalls out. What is going on ? Any ideas ????? Thanks again


 
try opening the high jet a little or closing it


----------



## curley4270

tried all types of adjustment on the carb . What is the spec for the spacing on the electric PTO clutch ? Anyone ?


----------



## jonsey

.018 on most electric PTO air gap.


----------



## curley4270

if it is too tight what happens ? If it is too loose what happens ???


----------



## bugman

if its too tight it could bind, too loose...... well wobble


----------



## curley4270

ok, out there tinkering with her. Cleaned the carb well and so forth , put fresh gas in, took her for a ride around the yard and for shits and giggles I engaged the PTO as I was driving. Guess what it engaged fine and started mowing !!!!!!!!! Turned it off and on a few times and all worked well . Parked her , came back in 1/2 hr and cranked her up and all seems well !!! What happened do you think ??? Was it binding or frozen a little from sitting for a while ????? Any ideas


----------



## bugman

probablly, it happens to old fashion pulley clutches as well. sitting out in the rain, under a tarp, or in a damp place, water can get in there and stick em.


----------



## jonsey

If the air gap is too wide on electric pto's, it causes the magnets to pull too many amps, robbing the ignition.


----------



## curley4270

Got her going like new today . Checked the spacing and it was too wide. Adjusted the nuts in about 1/4 turn and all is great . Fires rigth up and turn on the electric PTO and she starts mowing like it was new. 
Thanks again for everyones help !!!!!!


----------



## jflex1

Hello I have the same rider and my problem is that the PTO disengages itself..I'll be cutting and then it will stop cutting, but everything seems to be ok ???? I'm at a lost .. can someone help me out Please.. maybe how to adjust the PTO.. thanks. all help will be appreciated. i bought this rider used as I didn't really have too much money but now after 6months of use it's starting to give me trouble.. also need the tires if anyone knows where I can get them.. Thanks to everyone.


----------



## Rodgerv

Help! I have a Wheel Horse 211-5, The starter switch went bad, I put a new one in it and drove about 10 feet and the lawnmower died. It blew a fuse. I put a new fuse in and everytime I turn the key to start it blows the fuse. I dropped the base and Ohm the ground wires and everything seems to check out. I also noticed when I turn the ignition key to accessory position the volt meter does not ingauge and the head kights won't come on If I flip the switch, Can someone point me in the right direction?

Rodger


----------



## shortlid

*starter*



Rodgerv said:


> Help! I have a Wheel Horse 211-5, The starter switch went bad, I put a new one in it and drove about 10 feet and the lawnmower died. It blew a fuse. I put a new fuse in and everytime I turn the key to start it blows the fuse. I dropped the base and Ohm the ground wires and everything seems to check out. I also noticed when I turn the ignition key to accessory position the volt meter does not ingauge and the head kights won't come on If I flip the switch, Can someone point me in the right direction?
> 
> Rodger


The stater could be going bad and pulling to much amps!


----------



## 30yearTech

Are you sure the switch you put in is the same as the old one. Many of these switches look the same on the outside and have the same plug orientation on the switches, but internally the connections are different. If your switch is sending power out to the wrong terminal it may be causing your problem.


----------

